# Some Brachypetalum



## GuRu (Jun 2, 2013)

At the moment I'm pleased with my Paphis of the section Brachypetalum. Almost all of my plants are in flower or at least are spiking.

*Paph niveum album*










*Paph bellatulum* 









For comparison here its flower of 2012 (there are differences visible)





*Paph concolor var. longipetalum*









*Paph godefroyae album* (meanwhile the flower is completely open)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice! Is this blooming time for Paph. bellatulum? I have one doing something...


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

I would be pleased to.

I really like the long-petalled concolor. I need to keep my eyes open for a good one like that.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2013)

Great flowers Rudolf!!!! the niveum is a beauty, but I adore the 'red-spotted' bella!!!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jun 2, 2013)

I assume that the concolor longipetalum is the same as 'striatum'?


----------



## fibre (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah, Brachys!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I assume that the concolor longipetalum is the same as 'striatum'?



I wouldn't make that assumption

Love that niveum too Rudolf! and the concolor. I see a clear difference in the two bloom seasons for the bella.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the longipetalum! It's not the same as striatum, I'm fairly sure.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 2, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I assume that the concolor longipetalum is the same as 'striatum'?



Nope striatum has the same shape of a normal concolor. However the dots line up on a straight line to create a horizontal dotted line effect on the petals.

That is a nice concolor var longipetalum.


----------



## Stone (Jun 2, 2013)

Good growing Rudolf!!!


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 2, 2013)

Very nice shape on the niveum. Well done!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 3, 2013)

Great collection you have going!


----------



## Trithor (Jun 3, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Nope striatum has the same shape of a normal concolor. However the dots line up on a straight line to create a horizontal dotted line effect on the petals.
> 
> That is a nice concolor var longipetalum.



Then my striatums are incorrectly labeled. I bought them on a trip to the East a few years back, labeled as striatum, but had very long petals and a much deeper yellow colour. Can't remember the pattern of the spotting, and don't think I have a picture anymore to remind myself. Guess I will just have to wait for them to re flower (if they ever do!)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 3, 2013)

the niveum album is very nice, my favorite.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice flowers !!


----------



## nathalie (Jun 4, 2013)

Very nice thanks !


----------



## emydura (Jun 4, 2013)

Fantastic plants Rudolf. You are a lot better at growing these than me. Love the longipetalum. I can see a clear improvement in the bellatulum. Do you put that down to anything in particular?

Nice photos as well.


----------



## abax (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely, lovely Brachys. I really love the bella. My penchant for growing
mostly Brachys is that most of the time one is looking at foliage and the
foliage might as well be beautiful. The yearly flowering is a bonus!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! Paph niveum album is not that common and the longipetalum is fantastic!!! Thanks for sharing, (although I thought there would be more-time to buy some Paphs!! )


----------



## GuRu (Jul 21, 2013)

In these days with a long lasting spell of sunshine here in Germany I'm spending only few time in front of my computer. But today I decided to post the photos of the P. godefroyae album which I took already 4 weeks ago just few days after I posted the photo when it was in bud.
I hope you will enjoy them......even when it's belated. 
BTW *Hakone* would call it 'P. leucochilum album' oke:










Meanwhile P. niveum and P. godefroyae are in flower and I will take the photos as soon as possible. So.....to be continued.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 21, 2013)

Rudolph, now that is special! I am distressed that it will be years if ever that I will be able to post something in the same league
This is definitely in NY Eric's fancy box! Being brachy he is unlikely to ask if it is scented though.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2013)

Trithor said:


> ..NY Eric's fancy box! Being brachy he is unlikely to ask if it is scented though.


A fragrant Brachy!? That's crazy-talk!!


----------



## Dido (Jul 22, 2013)

a really bauty do you go and self it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 22, 2013)

beautiful.
I was about to ask if there is any difference between the alba forms of godefroyae and leucochilum.........................so they're the same then?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 22, 2013)

GuRu said:


> In these days with a long lasting spell of sunshine here in Germany I'm spending only few time in front of my computer. But today I decided to post the photos of the P. godefroyae album which I took already 4 weeks ago just few days after I posted the photo when it was in bud.
> I hope you will enjoy them......even when it's belated.
> BTW *Hakone* would call it 'P. leucochilum album' oke:
> 
> ...




Sorry , is not paphiopedilum leucochilum album


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 22, 2013)

It might be helpful to others who aren't as successful growing brachys if you could give us some cultural details.

1) what medium are you using and how often do you water?
2) what day and night temperatures do you recommend?
3) do you fertilize every time you water and what strength fertilizer?

Thanks


----------



## GuRu (Jul 22, 2013)

consettbay2003 said:


> It might be helpful to others who aren't as successful growing brachys if you could give us some cultural details.
> 
> 1) what medium are you using and how often do you water?
> 2) what day and night temperatures do you recommend?
> ...


Hi consettbay2003,
first of all I'm an indoor grower and I tried to find my own way of growing Paphs. 
I grow all of my Paphs in the same inorganic medium. Its a mix of broken LECA and SERAMIS®. In my eyes the inorganic medium saves repottings due to the lack of decaying.
I water all my Paphs once a week.
I grow all of my Brachys on a west facing windowsill without any shade. Although some days the blind are down there's always a gap to leave the Brachys in the sun. In these summer days they get full sunlight for about 3-4 hours a day.
So far I haven't measured the temperatures but in full sunlight it gets hot.
From March to October I fertilize with every watering at a strenght of 100 - 120 µS.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to answer my questions. With the medium and frequency of watering you are using am I correct in assuming that your plants basically dry out between waterings? To get such a low uS reading how much fertilizer do you use? I'm assuming you use RO water?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 24, 2013)

consettbay2003 said:


> ......With the medium and frequency of watering you are using am I correct in assuming that your plants basically dry out between waterings?


It depends of the wheather - only during a spell of bright sunshine in summer they get quite dry but I don't think the pots dry out completely. In other times they stay more or less moist - like all my other Paphs.


consettbay2003 said:


> To get such a low uS reading how much fertilizer do you use? I'm assuming you use RO water?


I use rain water (ca. 30-40 µS) and liquid fertilizer which I dose with a pipet.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 28, 2013)

To bring the story to an end here are the last two Brachy's which flowered to me this year.

*Paph. niveum*









*Paph. godefroyae*









Although this godefroyae isn't a dark type like others showed here before I'm pleased with it.
So far of my brachy's only P. concolor hasn't flowered in this year.


----------

